# installation of dovecot

## mimi kaka

hi !

i install a dovect server ,i want to add some plugins but i don'n know how 

plz give me answer ???

----------

## tomk

Hi,

You'll need to provide some more information such as which version of dovecot you have installed and which plugins you want to add.

----------

## mimi kaka

the version of server  is : dovecot -1.0.13

the plugins wich i want to add are : quota , imap_quota , acl ,trash, expire 

thx for your attention

----------

## tomk

First thing I'd say is that you should upgrade dovecot, the 1.0.13 version hasn't been in the Portage tree for nearly three years and could be vulnerable to the following security vulnerabilities: GLSA 200812-16 and GLSA 200803-25.

The plugins you mention are all included with dovecot so to enable they you need to add them to the mail_plugins variable for the relevant protocols in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf, e.g. for the imap protocol:

```
protocol imap {

  mail_plugins = quota imap_quota trash expire acl imap_acl

}

```

You will also needs some extra configuration in the plugin section but this depends on what version you are using as well as which backend(s) you are using.

There's a lot more information on the dovecot wiki:

acl

quota

expire

trash

----------

## mimi kaka

thank u very much for your nedd  :Smile: 

now we have a 1.0.15 version if it's possible to help me in the configuration 

thank u  :Smile: )

----------

## mimi kaka

hi mr tomk!

i configured the plugins thank you very much , your suggestions are very helpful;

but i want to know how to test the working of this plugins ??

 :Smile: 

----------

